# perhaps from luthier supplies?



## duncsuss (Sep 4, 2021)

I was in Woodcraft a few months ago and the manager pointed to a bin of odd pieces and said "$5 a piece, no questions asked." This one caught my eye because it was so far out of square I felt it deserved a home. I think there was also something about them coming from a guitar manufacturer's dumpster, but I'm not sure that's really what he said.

Anyway - cross section is about 1.75" x 1.5", rhomboid with concave faces. I spun it on the lathe to get some side grain visible, and to clean up one face of endgrain prior to sanding through to 600 grit. The pencil marks on the end grain are about 1/2 inch apart.

Any help identifying the species gratefully received. If pix from different angles would help, I'll do what I can.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2021)

Maybe shedua

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 4, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Maybe shedua


Just looked at Paul's page for shedua, I think you could be right. Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 4, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Maybe shedua


Ya beat me to it by 9 minutes dammit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 4, 2021)

If @Mike1950 and @phinds both think it's shedua, that's good enough for me  

Thanks, gentlemen!

btw - does it increase the value to have concave faces like this?  I'm thinking it must have been sopping wet when they milled it to have shifted so much as it dried out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

